# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Life Chat Logs

## A_Citrus

2012-06-20

*Spoiler* for _Log_: 



[20:21:59] Indeed: There appear to be endless trees. It's rather dark, and you can't see the sky because of the treeline
[20:22:04] <Lunatide> "I can't see a thing..."
[20:22:08] Indeed walks up to the nearest tree, and examines it
[20:22:10] <Indeed> "Well, the trees are all over the damn place"
[20:22:13] <@ShockWave> Indeed: It's as you suspected. A tree.
[20:22:16] <Indeed> "Just a tree."
[20:22:19] Indeed turns back to Lunatide 
[20:22:21] <Indeed> "So we're just in some sort of forest."
[20:22:24] <Lunatide> "Let's try and find someone"
[20:23:14] <Indeed> "But WHERE? It's just trees in all directions!"
[20:23:25] <Lunatide> "Let's head...this way"
[20:23:30] Lunatide points north
[20:24:00] <@ShockWave|Away> * To the north, you see an increasing density of trees. It looks like it heads towards the bulk of the forest *
[20:24:31] <Indeed> 'Are you sure? i just looks like the forest gets deeper?"
[20:24:40] <@ShockWave|Away> * Or maybe it could be the west. You can't tell for sure. Your pocket compasses are spinning like crazy *
[20:25:03] <Lunatide> "I think I can see a faint light, follow me"
[20:25:12] Lunatide walks left
[20:25:14] <Indeed> 'Uh, okay."
[20:25:18] Indeed follows Lunatide 
[20:25:35] <Indeed> "What exacly did you see?"
[20:25:37] <@ShockWave|Away> * You bump into an invisible object. *
[20:25:58] <Lunatide> "Owch, my face! Help me find the source of this object"
[20:26:00] <@ShockWave|Away> It's..... well, it appears to be an invisible tree.
[20:26:21] <Indeed> 'What the heck is this thing?"
[20:26:22] <@ShockWave|Away> The tree suddenly appears in a shower of little particles. Did it just render, you both wonder?
[20:26:23] Lunatide kicks the bottom of this object
[20:26:33] Lunatide walks back
[20:26:42] <Indeed> "That's not normal."
[20:26:56] <Lunatide> "Hmmm, it doesn't seem to be bad though."
[20:27:00] <Indeed> "Should we keep going?"
[20:27:15] <Lunatide> "Yeah, let's keep heading left"
[20:27:34] Lunatide continues walking
[20:27:43] Indeed follows Lunatide, looking around him carefully
[20:27:49] <Indeed> *cautiously
[20:28:09] <@ShockWave|Away> her*
[20:28:34] <Indeed> (D'oh.)
[20:28:37] <@ShockWave|Away> * After a while of fumbling around and heading in all sorts of 'left' directions in the dark forest, you notice a clearing *
[20:28:48] Lunatide turns her head really fast at the sound of a shuffle, coming from behind"
[20:28:58] <Lunatide> "What was that?"
[20:29:02] <@ShockWave|Away> (there are no shuffles)
[20:29:18] <Lunatide> "Must have just been my imagination"
[20:29:27] Lunatide carries on walking.
[20:29:45] <Indeed> "Wait wait wait"
[20:29:54] <Lunatide> "is something wrong?"
[20:30:02] Indeed grabs Lunatide's arm and leads her back to he clearing
[20:30:11] <Indeed> "No, it's just... weird"
[20:30:40] <Indeed> "All this forest in every direction, and here's just a clearing, smack dab in the middle of it."
[20:31:12] <Indeed> "What was that sound?"
[20:31:13] <Lunatide> "Hmmm"
[20:31:16] <Lunatide> "Okay I definately heard a shuffle now!"
[20:31:25] <Lunatide> "Did you hear that?"
[20:31:32] <Indeed> "Yeah!"
[20:32:14] Lunatide looks to her right
[20:32:19] Indeed whips his head around toward his left
[20:32:31] <Indeed> "What was _that_!"
[20:32:33] <Lunatide> "I just heard a huge crack sound!"
[20:32:58] <Indeed> "Me too, but over here!"
[20:33:14] Indeed points toward the source of the sound he heard
[20:33:16] <Lunatide> "Something tells me we should be careful."
[20:33:40] <Indeed> "Yeah, this clearing is suspicious enough without all these weird sounds."
[20:34:00] <Lunatide> "Is that a light comeing from over there?"
[20:34:05] <Lunatide> (coming)
[20:34:42] Indeed squints
[20:34:50] <Indeed> "I don't know...
[20:34:51] <Indeed> "
[20:34:59] <Lunatide> "I...I feel an odd sensation..."
[20:35:19] <Lunatide> "What could that source be?"
[20:35:19] <Indeed> "What are you talking about?!"
[20:35:25] <Indeed> "What light?!"
[20:35:45] <Indeed> "You are making no sense..."
[20:35:45] <@ShockWave|Away> * Lunatide walks towards the edge of the clearing, apparently in some sort of trance *
[20:35:51] <Lunatide> "I'm...I'm going t- I..."
[20:35:59] <Indeed> "Bollocks."
[20:36:00] <Lunatide> "I feel..."
[20:36:12] Indeed sprints toward Lunatide 
[20:36:17] <Indeed> 'Are you okay/"
[20:36:19] <Indeed> ?
[20:36:21] <@ShockWave|Away> Suddenly, the clearing morphs into a rocky plateau
[20:36:29] <Indeed> "AAGH!"
[20:36:32] <@ShockWave|Away> It's almost like you're in pre-history
[20:36:48] <Indeed> "What's going on?!"
[20:36:54] Lunatide wakes up
[20:37:00] <Lunatide> "Whoa, where are we!?"
[20:37:07] <Indeed> "I don't know!"
[20:37:38] <@ShockWave|Away> (read discussion)
[20:37:43] Lunatide looks around at the large rocks
[20:37:44] <Indeed> "It's like we teleported or something..."
[20:37:50] <Lunatide> "Yeah..."
[20:38:30] Indeed leans over the edge of the plateau, examining the ground below
[20:38:42] <Lunatide> "Have you found something?"
[20:38:43] <@ShockWave|Away> Lunatide: You notice that they are quite jagged, yet very tall and uncracked. They are the first part of a large mountain range to the same direction.
[20:39:15] <Lunatide> "These rocks are odd"
[20:39:18] <@ShockWave|Away> Indeed: You see more plateaus like this one, all over the place. Some look like they can be reached by going across the mountainsides
[20:39:43] <Indeed> "Good grief..."
[20:40:07] <Indeed> "Some sort of mountain range. But where did the forest go? Where did WE go?"
[20:40:18] <Lunatide> "I have no idea..."
[20:40:39] Indeed shakes his head slowly
[20:40:47] <Indeed> "None of this makes any sense."
[20:41:03] <@ShockWave|Away> Indeed: You notice a sort of nomad village nearby on the massive plateau
[20:41:19] <Lunatide> "I'm so confused..."
[20:41:22] <Indeed> "Hey, what's that?"
[20:41:29] <Lunatide> "What's what?"
[20:41:36] Indeed points to what looks like a village
[20:41:46] <Indeed> "Over there!"
[20:42:02] <Lunatide> "Oh I see now! Shall we head over there? If we do, we should be careful."
[20:42:33] <Indeed> "I guess, nowhere else to go in this godforsaken place."
[20:42:49] <Lunatide> "After you then!"
[20:42:51] Indeed walks cautiously toward the village
[20:43:06] Lunatide follows
[20:43:26] <@ShockWave|Away> * You head off in the direction of the village. It's going to take a little while, so why don't you talk on the way? You haven't introduced each other yet. *
[20:43:53] <Indeed> "Well, I barely know you, but I'm Jim"
[20:44:04] <Lunatide> "My name is Aya"
[20:44:36] <Indeed> "So, do you remember how you got here? I don't have a clue."
[20:44:47] <Lunatide> "I can't remember either..."
[20:45:19] Indeed rubs his forehead in confusion
[20:45:34] <Indeed> "I just don't understand how ANY of his could happen..."
[20:45:38] <Indeed> *this
[20:45:45] <Lunatide> "Me neither...but for now, let's try and find some information!"
[20:46:09] <Indeed> "Yeah. Hopefully these guys know something."
[20:46:32] <Lunatide> "Sexist. There could be ladies you know!"
[20:46:37] Lunatide skips ahead.
[20:46:51] <Indeed> "Eh, I meant that generally."
[20:46:59] <Indeed> "Hey wait! Be careful..."
[20:47:04] Lunatide stops
[20:47:05] <@ShockWave|Away> * You're fairly close to the village now. Looks like the huts are made of straw, and the roofs are thatched together. They look quite primitive. *
[20:47:42] <Lunatide> "I think I can see the houses more clearer..."
[20:47:54] <Lunatide> "Looks like...straw?"
[20:48:39] <Indeed> "We must be way off the beaten path or something..."
[20:49:17] <Lunatide> "yeah..."
[20:49:38] <+iBot> TSURUYOBRA-BRARI!!!
[20:49:46] Indeed jumps
[20:49:54] Lunatide screeches
[20:50:00] <Lunatide> "WHAT WAS THAT!?"
[20:50:14] <@ShockWave|Away> The cry deafens you. A short little hairy man sprints past you from behind, running into the center of the village.
[20:50:37] <Lunatide> "My ears are ringing!"
[20:50:38] Indeed pants heavily
[20:50:45] <+iBot> TSURUYOBRA-BRARI!!!
[20:50:51] Indeed jumps again
[20:51:01] <+iBot> braxucko!!
[20:51:03] <Lunatide> "owch!"
[20:51:10] <Lunatide> "Calm down people!"
[20:51:15] Lunatide backs away
[20:51:17] <Indeed> "JESUS CHRIST WHAT'S WITH THESE PEOPLE!"
[20:52:09] <+iBot> "Mumi-latsuyuruy, BRAXUCKO!" he spits at you.
[20:52:27] <Lunatide> "What a freak! It looks like we are not welcome here..."
[20:52:33] <Lunatide> "Shall we run?"
[20:52:52] <@ShockWave|Away> A couple of what look like brutes run behind you and force you into the middle of the village.
[20:53:03] <Lunatide> "Okay scratch that!"
[20:53:07] <Indeed> "Doesn't look like we can!"
[20:53:24] <@ShockWave|Away> You can see a straw structure in the middle, which looks suspiciously like a stake used to burn people.
[20:53:32] <Indeed> "Oh no."
[20:53:36] <Lunatide> "Oh shi..."
[20:53:46] <Lunatide> "Where are you taking us!?"
[20:54:04] <+iBot> Mumamitsu-Miro! MUMAMITSU-MIRO!
[20:54:08] <+iBot> Mumamitsu-Miro! MUMAMITSU-MIRO!
[20:54:17] <+iBot> Mumamitsu-Miro! MUMAMITSU-MIRO!
[20:54:21] <Lunatide> "I can't understand you..."
[20:54:23] <@ShockWave|Away> The cries echo from all the huts.
[20:54:36] <@ShockWave|Away> They're all jeering at you, and pointing towards the stake.
[20:54:36] <Indeed> "Oh god, the chanting. This is VERY BAD."
[20:54:39] <Lunatide> "Jim do you know what they are saying?"
[20:54:47] <Indeed> "NOT A CLUE!"
[20:55:01] <@ShockWave|Away> They're tying you up to the stake.
[20:55:09] <@ShockWave|Away> (kinky)
[20:55:13] <Lunatide> (lol)
[20:55:20] <Lunatide> "GET OFF ME!"
[20:55:21] <Indeed> "/me struggles
[20:55:31] <@ShockWave|Away> The cries are still echoing from hut to hut
[20:55:32] <Indeed> "NO!"
[20:55:36] <+iBot> Mumamitsu-Miro! MUMAMITSU-MIRO!
[20:55:42] <+iBot> Mumamitsu-Miro! MUMAMITSU-MIRO!
[20:55:46] <+iBot> Mumamitsu-Miro! MUMAMITSU-MIRO!
[20:55:46] Indeed tries to free himself
[20:55:56] Lunatide wiggles like a fish
[20:55:59] ShockWave|Away rolls a die
[20:56:06] <@ShockWave|Away> Your attempt fails.
[20:56:07] <Lunatide> (dice?)
[20:56:16] <@ShockWave|Away> (xD)
[20:56:32] <@ShockWave|Away> You're now secure on the stake, ready to be burned
[20:56:35] <Lunatide> "Ah it's no use."
[20:56:44] Indeed kicks and wriggles
[20:56:44] <@ShockWave|Away> And there are villagers in a circle around you.
[20:56:48] <Indeed> "AAAAAAAAGGHGHH"
[20:56:51] <Lunatide> "It was nice meeting you, Jim"
[20:56:58] <Indeed> "Uh, you too?"
[20:57:04] Lunatide accepts the end...
[20:57:05] <@ShockWave|Away> [ to be continued ]

----------


## A_Citrus

2012-06-21


*Spoiler* for _Log_: 



[19:35:11] <+iBot> La-mu-la-la...
[19:35:33] <Lunatide> "I still have no idea what they are saying"
[19:35:45] <@ShockerAdmin> The voice reverborates around the village, booming through your ears.
[19:35:59] <Lunatide> "Owch my ears"
[19:36:08] <@ShockerAdmin> A woman walks slowly out of the biggest hut.
[19:36:19] <Indeed> "Huh?"
[19:36:37] <Lunatide> "Maybe that is the cheif?"
[19:36:46] <+iBot> Braxucko Cko?
[19:36:59] <Lunatide> "W-we can't understand..."
[19:37:24] <+iBot> CKOSKI! BRAXUCKO BRAXUCKO!
[19:37:37] <+iBot> Cko??
[19:38:47] <Indeed> "What do you people want?!"
[19:38:47] <Lunatide> "I already told you, we simply can't understand you."
[19:38:57] <+iBot> Cko.....
[19:39:01] <@ShockerAdmin> The woman looks puzzled.
[19:39:22] Indeed wriggles again
[19:39:26] <Indeed> "Get us down!"
[19:40:27] <+iBot> Cko.... 
[19:40:54] <+iBot> Xumimi, Tsu-Xu
[19:41:02] <Indeed> "Oh, good lord..."
[19:41:07] <@ShockerAdmin> With the word "Xumimi", she signals towards herself.
[19:41:41] <@ShockerAdmin> Then points towards herself as she says "Tsu-Xu"
[19:42:08] <Lunatide> "What is she doing?"
[19:42:14] <Indeed> "I don't know!"
[19:42:21] <Indeed> "Lady, that's not helping!"
[19:42:46] Lunatide attempts to break free, but ends up struggling helplessly.
[19:42:56] <@ShockerAdmin> She begins to look distressed, but almost immediately masks her expression.
[19:43:16] <Indeed> "I think she's... worried."
[19:44:00] <@ShockerAdmin> She suddenly shouts towards other members of the tribe.
[19:44:12] <+iBot> SKIRUYO!
[19:44:44] <@ShockerAdmin> The other members of the tribe almost jump backwards in fear. They scuttle back into their houses, and now the woman is the only one left outside
[19:45:09] <Lunatide> "Hm!?"
[19:45:13] <Indeed> (whispering) "I've got a bad feeling about this."
[19:45:25] <@ShockerAdmin> She whips out what looks like a knife
[19:45:36] <Lunatide> "W-what!?"
[19:45:38] <Indeed> "YEAH THAT'S A DEFINITE BAD FEELING!"
[19:45:39] <@ShockerAdmin> She aims the knife towards you.
[19:45:50] Lunatide closes her eyes
[19:46:03] <@ShockerAdmin> She thrusts it, and it cuts the rope cleanly, skidding just short of your skin.
[19:46:23] <Indeed> "Phew. Thanks, I guess."
[19:46:29] <Indeed> "Are you okay, Aya?"
[19:46:50] <Lunatide> "Yeah, I'm okay. How about you?"
[19:47:14] <Indeed> "I don't think we're in the clear yet..."
[19:47:20] <@ShockerAdmin> She looks at you, a frown on her face.
[19:47:38] <+iBot> Mimicko.
[19:48:00] <@ShockerAdmin> She says it with a stern and quick voice, full of confidence, and she turns around and beckons you to follow her.
[19:48:13] Indeed follows her
[19:48:28] Lunatide gets up and follows both
[19:49:10] <@ShockerAdmin> She's walking out of the village. In the houses to the left and right of your path, you can see people peering out of small holes in the huts
[19:49:32] <Lunatide> "These people are creepy..."
[19:50:04] <@ShockerAdmin> You've left the immediate vicinity of the village.
[19:50:15] <@ShockerAdmin> She stops and stares at you both.
[19:50:29] Indeed 's heart pounds
[19:50:33] <Lunatide> "It looks like we are finally safe...I was just about to give up hope."
[19:50:44] <Lunatide> "Is there a problem lady?"
[19:50:56] <+iBot> Now we can talk.
[19:51:08] <Lunatide> "She speaks our language!?"
[19:51:15] <Indeed> "Whaat?!"
[19:51:32] <Indeed> "Who... are you?"
[19:51:37] <+iBot> Well of course I do. Now what do you think you are doing here?!
[19:52:00] <Lunatide> "We have no idea how we got here."
[19:52:09] <Lunatide> "We thought maybe you could help us."
[19:52:18] <Indeed> "We WERE in a forest... or something."
[19:52:44] <+iBot> You...what?
[19:52:49] <+iBot> I....I see.
[19:53:06] <Indeed> "Now, who are you?"
[19:53:10] <+iBot> Then I'm afraid I know nothing of the sort, and I can't help you.
[19:53:37] <+iBot> Nobody you need to worry about. To these people, I'm Tsu-Xu.
[19:53:58] <@ShockerAdmin> She looks slightly angry at the mention of a forest
[19:54:12] <Lunatide> "Is there any way out of this place?"
[19:54:17] <Indeed> "Why were your people trying to kill us?"
[19:54:43] <+iBot> Way out? What ARE you talking about?
[19:55:05] <@ShockerAdmin> She looks genuinely confused at this question
[19:55:17] <Lunatide> "You mean...there is no way out?"
[19:55:50] <+iBot> Out of where? This plateau? It's a huge drop down to the sea-level ground.
[19:57:40] <+iBot> They were trying to kill you because you trespassed on our holy ground of course. This plateau is at least a few kilometers above the mainland.
[19:57:57] <Lunatide> "Mainland?"
[19:58:29] <+iBot> Who are you people? Have you come to take me back??
[19:58:40] <+iBot> If you have, then so...be....it!
[19:58:44] <Indeed> "No, no!"
[19:58:46] <@ShockerAdmin> She draws her hunting knife
[19:58:48] <Lunatide> "I have no idea what you are saying!"
[19:58:53] <Indeed> "NO NO NO!"
[19:58:56] <Lunatide> "Please, calm down!"
[19:59:28] <Indeed> "What do you mean, 'take you back'?"
[19:59:49] <+iBot> Calm DOWN? Have you any idea what lengths I went to, to get to that forest? And then I ended up here?!
[20:00:08] <+iBot> Back to the present day.
[20:00:28] <Indeed> "You mean, we're in the past?"
[20:01:07] <+iBot> What *are* you talking about? Of course you're in the past, nobody speaks this language for another, oh..... 3500 years?
[20:01:38] <Lunatide> "How in the...HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?"
[20:03:08] <+iBot> If you don't know how..then I honestly can't say. But I can't help you. I have my own problems to deal with.
[20:03:30] <Indeed> "Do you know how YOU got here?"
[20:03:42] <Lunatide> "Yeah how did you get here?"
[20:04:33] <+iBot> Of course, I got here through the forest programme, in the present day. You know? The one which came from the archaelogical dig at Eden?
[20:04:50] <Indeed> "Whoa whoa whoa"
[20:04:54] <Indeed> "Slow down."
[20:04:56] <+iBot> By the blank looks on your faces, I'm guessing not....
[20:05:10] <Lunatide> "I have no idea..."
[20:05:14] <Indeed> "I have NO CLUE what ANY of that is."
[20:05:59] <+iBot> Then who in the name of Skicko are you?!
[20:06:47] <+iBot> Well whoever you are, I'm not helping you. In fact, I should have left you in that fire.
[20:06:53] <+iBot> Now, get away from me!
[20:07:00] <@ShockerAdmin> She suddenly storms back towards the village
[20:07:11] <Lunatide> "W-wait!"
[20:07:24] Indeed grabs Aya's arm
[20:07:28] <Indeed> "Let her go."
[20:07:49] <Indeed> "We don't want to get on the bad side of the only person who might be able to help us."
[20:08:12] <Lunatide> "Yeah, for now let's find a place to stay"
[20:09:19] <@ShockerAdmin> You manage to find a small cave in one of the cliffsides, and you set up in there
[20:09:45] <@ShockerAdmin> There appear to be pieces of wood in a campfire arrangement, which have been half burned
[20:09:50] <@ShockerAdmin> There are a few matches on the ground
[20:10:07] Indeed picks up the matches
[20:10:12] <Indeed> "Where did these come from?"
[20:10:53] <Lunatide> "I don't know...try lighting the fire"
[20:11:01] Indeed lights a match, and throws it onto the campfire
[20:11:24] <+iBot> FZZZT
[20:11:35] <@ShockerAdmin> The fire blazes and you can feel its warmth
[20:11:39] <@ShockerAdmin> [ to be continued ]

----------

